# soap cost



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

For those of you who make and sell goat's milk soap how much per oz do you charge and how did you get that cost. I did my own cost analysis, but I want to check it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

IDK.....Have a bunch made but haven't sold any yet.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And you make some great soap Liz! :thumb:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Honestly it depends on what I put in it, but basically it averages out to about $4.00 a bar for basic soap or about $1 an ounce.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks K-ro....now I know what to go by.

Glad you enjoyed it Ashley....it happened to be K-ro's basic recipe!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

For a unscented 4 oz. bar I charge $5.00. Scented would be $5.50 or $6.00.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright. And based on what I could find on the internet others are chargin about $1.27/oz average. I saw it as high as $2.00 an oz :shocked:


----------

